# Gameloft Uno Hd And Rev's Cyanogenmod



## corrsfan99 (Jul 7, 2011)

So I'm running Rev's Cyanogen from Nov 5. I downloaded UNO from Gameloft when they had a holiday sale a while back. I can't seem to get it to run. It starts, downloads some data, then just goes back to my homescreen. Was wondering if anyone else is running the same config I am. Droid X.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

corrsfan99 said:


> So I'm running Rev's Cyanogen from Nov 5. I downloaded UNO from Gameloft when they had a holiday sale a while back. I can't seem to get it to run. It starts, downloads some data, then just goes back to my homescreen. Was wondering if anyone else is running the same config I am. Droid X.


Probably egl. Check egl.cfg in /system/lib/egl/ to see if it only contains a powervr line. Also look for infor on check jni build.prop


----------



## corrsfan99 (Jul 7, 2011)

My egl file shows the following:

--
0 0 android
0 1 POWERVR_SGX530_125
--

What should I be looking for i'm my build.prop file?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## corrsfan99 (Jul 7, 2011)

Any more thoughts on this one? Thanks.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

